

Megaupload Without Captcha - HerberthAmaral

Noticed it this morning. However it still has the waiting time...
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I, for one, have no idea what you're talking about. Perhaps you could explain,
or point at a URL, or provide some context.

~~~
hga
Megaupload is file sharing site like Rapidshare:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megaupload>

Until very recently, it required non-subscribers (or all?) to type in a 4
character rather easy Captcha (characters were tilted and therefore overlapped
a bit), then you had to wait 45 seconds.

They've now dropped the Captcha step.

